# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 10.26.1631

## mohamed73

*ChimeraTool update: v 10.26.1631 24/05/2016*   *New LG features *  *Remove Screen Lock ( Added for ~150 LG models ):* Remove pin, password, pattern or knock code lock screen from your device (Does not remove Google / FRP lock!)No ADB needed!No Root needed!Will not break screen lock menu like some solutions, in fact all your lock settings and backup pin will remain the same.Takes 45 seconds from normal mode, 5 seconds from download mode  We now detect LG phones that has disabled ADB, or are in LAF download mode.
    A few procedures are runnable in these modes too, like a limited 'Get Info', or the new 'Remove Screen Lock'   *Added: Direct Unlcok, IMEI Repair, Read info* LG F60 (LG-D392)LG Optimus L1 (LG-E410F)LG Optimus L3 (LG-E400B)LG Optimus L5 (LG-E612)LG Optimus L7II (LG-P716)LG Optimus 4G Bell Canada (LG-P935)LG Phoenix (LG-P505CH)    *Added: Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, EFS Backup & Restore, Read info*  LG F60 (LG-D392D)LG F60 (LG-D393)LG G3 (LG-D855RE)LG G5 (LG-H815RE)LG G5 (LG-H850)LG G Flex (LG-L23)LG G Flex 2 (LG-H955AR)LG K4 (LG-K121)    *Added: Direct Unlcok, Read info*  LG G4 (LG-F500S)      *
New Samsung features*   *Added new models*  Samsung Galaxy Xcover 3 - SM-G389F - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Reset Screen Lock, Custom Root*Samsung Galaxy J1 2016 - SM-J120FN - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Repair EFS, Reset Screen Lock, Custom Root*Samsung Galaxy J1 2016 - SM-J120ZN - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Repair EFSSamsung Galaxy J1 2016 - SM-J120G - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Repair EFSSamsung Galaxy J1 Nxt - SM-J105M - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash FirmwareSamsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 - SM-T335K - Direct Unlock, Read/Write Cert, Repair Network, Download/Flash FirmwareSamsung Galaxy Mega 2 Duos - SM-G750H - Direct Unlock, Read/Write Cert, Repair Network, Download/Flash FirmwareSamsung Galaxy A7 - SM-A700S - Direct Unlock, Read/Write Cert, Repair Network, Download/Flash Firmware    *Added: Custom Root* to Android 6.0.1 models*  Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ - SM-G928ISamsung Galaxy Note 5 - SM-N920ISamsung Galaxy Note 5 - SM-N9208    *Upgraded: Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert For Models*  SM-J200G/SM-J200GU/SM-J200F/SM-J200M/SM-J200Y/SM-J200BTSM-J120F/SM-J120M/SM-J120WSM-G550FYSM-G5500   
(*) Prepared Boot Image Based Permanent Root (Knox Will Be Tripped)

----------

